# TT S - October launch



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

Picked up a copy of Autocar today to read the M3 v RS4 that is talked about elsewhere on the forum.

On returning home and reading new cars and when!!! article, it seems that Autocar believe the TT S will be in the UK in October.

Anyone else have any thoughts on this.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well m8, bearing in mind they also list the M3 as November yet their article lists it correctly as September and that they have an A3 Cabrio in for September AND an A3 Convertible in for Spring 08 I would say, in no uncertain terms, and I dont mean to be crude, but here goes, it is, quite clearly, bollocks.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

All depend on the introduction date of the TTS.
It will not be @ the IAA Frankfurt, but most likely @ the Tokio Motorshow.
But October ist most unlikely for UK.

Hans.


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

Has there been any inclination as to specs and engines yet


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

TT2 Brilliant Red said:


> Has there been any inclination as to specs and engines yet


Engine will be the S3 engine with more power, 270 hp.

Hans.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Can you provide any more details or a link on likely spec as I seem to have missed the press speculation on this?

Assuming Audi has confirmed this is to be produced what is the likely UK launch date?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ChrisH said:


> Can you provide any more details or a link on likely spec as I seem to have missed the press speculation on this?
> 
> Assuming Audi has confirmed this is to be produced what is the likely UK launch date?


Last thread on here, 20 pages :lol: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=85194

Not officially confirmed yet hence no press info on it. Some pretty accurate speculation on that thread though.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wont be September when you can buy it.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Engine will be the S3 engine with more power, 270 hp.


to be precise it is the exact S3 engine, the 5 more hp come through the optimized exhaust system.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Engine will be the S3 engine with more power, 270 hp.
> ...


We'll see.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> it is, quite clearly, bollocks.


You tell em Rich :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> it is, quite clearly, bollocks.


You tell em Rich :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> it is, quite clearly, bollocks.


You tell em Rich :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

well I think once is enough m8.

Autocar's credibility goes out the window if you read it cover to cover.

They make more mistakes than a jew in a german pork pie factory.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> well I think once is enough m8.
> 
> Autocar's credibility goes out the window if you read it cover to cover.
> 
> They make more mistakes than a jew in a german pork pie factory.


Only posted once :? :? :?

Do germans make pies ??

Only the best pies come from wigan


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

davidg said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > well I think once is enough m8.
> ...


They certainly do, 'die Torten' is very popular.

Although if you answer 'Nine' when someone asks u if u want some pie dont be surprised if you get fuck all.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

davidg said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > well I think once is enough m8.
> ...


Arn't Wiganers most famous for eating humble pie?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

In our hose Wigan is famous for having a long walk from Wallgate to the JJB :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

presentation TT-S will be at the IAA in Frankfurt this year


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> presentation TT-S will be at the IAA in Frankfurt this year


Not according to Audi AG.
Only the RS6 and A4/S4 will be shown @ the IAA Frankfurt.
Tokio Motorshow is more likely.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Iceman,

My secret informant said IAA september this year .
Strange that your undercover informant told you something else? 
Maybe we can change phone-numbers from our informants so they can talk this out with each other.

TT-S will be there on the IAA in Frankfurt :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

If it comes this fall i`d be upset for real!!! :x


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

roprun said:


> If it comes this fall i`d be upset for real!!! :x


First deliveries 2/Q 2008, in showroom December 2007 for Germany.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

roprun said:


> If it comes this fall i`d be upset for real!!! :x


why?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It wont be this year, Its doubtful it will be called TTs too.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> It wont be this year, Its doubtful it will be called TTs too.


Based on the german dealer info they say it will be called TTS.
Based on that i call it TTS, but i still think it's just a TT 2.0 Quattro or TT 2.0 Quattro sport (QS) because there will also be a small 2.0 litre Quattro.

Hans.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

So we now know what the engine will be. Rest of the spec and the price still up in the air?

Presumably it will be lighter, faster and more economical than the 3.2....
Not sure there will be too many six cylinfer cars selling once that arrives...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

roprun said:


> If it comes this fall i`d be upset for real!!! :x


Than you didn't pay attention.

The 270HP TT will be there in september 2007 on the IAA in frankfurt and proberly end that year, begin 2008 to order at your dealer.

are you all acting dumb or are you realy stupid?
There where scoop pics from this car almost 3/4 year ago on the nurburgring.
Do you realy think they are still building this car? it's ready.

same as the new A4 where never where scoops showed on the internet and also will be there on the IAA in september this year.

If you are buying a TT at this moment than e clever and wait for the 270HP version with the s-line kit standard for sure.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

squiggel said:


> So we now know what the engine will be. Rest of the spec and the price still up in the air?


No, the german price is 38.000,- without taxes.

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This is such bull, you guys talk such crap - when has one of the mags ever been right, first it was xmas, then it was march then it sept....then then then then.

Why dont you just stop the rumour mongering and just leave it be. When Audi announce it, it will still be months before you can get one and it gives anyone who has an order on at that time the option to change if they want to.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The 38.000,- price is in the German dealer info mate, it's not a rumour.

Hans.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Leg said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Very funny, Leg  for a yorkshireman :wink:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Iceman said:


> The 38.000,- price is in the German dealer info mate, it's not a rumour.
> 
> Hans.


Euro's or that great magnificent British pound ?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

hudson said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > The 38.000,- price is in the German dealer info mate, it's not a rumour.
> ...


Euro's off cause. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I'll repeat what I was told 10 days ago. At a very recent Audi UK forum in Manchester there was a presentation on forthcoming models. Included in this was the TTS (270bhp 2.0T quattro) which was listed with a release date of June 2008.

The person who told me this (a TT enthusiast) saw the presentation in person and wrote this down, it isn't Chinese whispers. :lol:


----------



## mohan (Mar 15, 2007)

TT2 Brilliant Red said:


> Picked up a copy of Autocar today to read the M3 v RS4 that is talked about elsewhere on the forum.
> 
> On returning home and reading new cars and when!!! article, it seems that Autocar believe the TT S will be in the UK in October.
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts on this.


autocar are very accurate for this sort of stuff...... mate got a 320d coupe on the back of autocar 3 yrs back when dealers were saying deisel coupes were not in the making!!!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> This is such bull, you guys talk such crap - when has one of the mags ever been right, first it was xmas, then it was march then it sept....then then then then.
> 
> Why dont you just stop the rumour mongering and just leave it be. When Audi announce it, it will still be months before you can get one and it gives anyone who has an order on at that time the option to change if they want to.


Toshiba, the A4 will be there on the IAA in september, that's over 2 months. Did you ever saw some testing or a scoop from this car?

How many pics where there made by different people from the "faster" TT on the Ring? almost 3/4 year ago. Even Arne spotted one in the Nurburgring.
Do you realy think, that this car isn't ready? Those pics are more than half a year ago.

The IAA is a special place for Audi, and together with the A4, they will bring de "faster" TT with 270 hp in frankfurt this year september.

You can believe it or not. You already have your TT. But the ones who are thinking abouth buying one , i would advice to wait just 2 monthes from now. Because you could make the wrong mistake and buy the "heavy nose" 3.2 version instead off "the state off art" 270 hp 2.0 TFSI version.
And fot some little more you have also the S-line kit, which looks fantastic in the flesh.

So.....if you want to buy one, take your change or wait 2 months.
After the presentation on the IAA in frankfurt you can always decide what to do.
You will have the choice, we didn't...


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Do you realy think, that this car isn't ready? Those pics are more than half a year ago.


if one thinks for a moment about the needed changes to get an already existing engine in an already existing platform it gets obvious that the only limiting factor should be audi itself. and as they already sent out material to the dealers i can't see why the TTS shouldn't be around the corner (whether that's frankfurt or tokyo i don't care).

i'm not saying that's a relief or what i've waited for (i'd wished for a more attractive spec even if it would have meant another 6 months in the loop) but i can't imagine why this release should be postponed.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

mohan said:


> TT2 Brilliant Red said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up a copy of Autocar today to read the M3 v RS4 that is talked about elsewhere on the forum.
> ...


Are you kidding? Their predictions are way off. See my earlier post in this thread and then look at the magazine.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

der_horst said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realy think, that this car isn't ready? Those pics are more than half a year ago.
> ...


Dealers have already been asked to chose the spec of their cars out of a possible 4 specs for coupe and roadster. No prices so far, and indications are system orders Q4 2007 / Q1 2008 with deliveries Q2 2008. Of course, you can put your money down right now.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Hi folks,

Is the TTS gonna be available both in CoupÃ¨ & Roadster ? 
Is there anything official from AUDI ?

As I've already written the TTS will kill 3.2 and it was a smart choice to wait buying the 3.2... I felt that AUDI was thinking about TTS which is gonna be the state-of-art TT ... AUDI has a weird marketing strategy with TT... My best choice ever was to wait to order the 3.2 ... Hope the TTS looks great with a great driving.. Let's wait and test...

Arrivederci ! 8) :wink:


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Anybody ???


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Foiel said:


> Anybody ???


Most likely it will be in both Coupe' and Roadster.

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTS S3 - Would the be the engine that every mag has said is crap? :roll:
Was that not the engine Clarkson said should have been replaced with the V6?

Wont be Oct - you're in for a longer wait than that. 
The engine wont hurt any car when it come. People who want a V6 will be a V6, people who want a cheap TT will by the FWD version. Tighter bastards will hang on for a smoker.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> TTS S3 - Would the be the engine that every mag has said is crap? :roll:
> Was that not the engine Clarkson said should have been replaced with the V6?
> 
> Wont be Oct - you're in for a longer wait than that.
> The engine wont hurt any car when it come. People who want a V6 will be a V6, people who want a cheap TT will by the FWD version. Tighter bastards will hang on for a smoker.


Did you drive the 2.0 FSiT, as I haven't yet but feel I ought to? You are quite right about the 3.2 v's the S3 engine.
Whilst the TTS wont be coming until Summer 2008 it could impact 3.2 residuals thereafter though.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Foiel said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody ???
> ...


Ahhh but the Sline and QS both only came in coupes in the mk1


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure it will hit anything.

I bought a V as i didn't want a rattly 4pot and I didn't wont FWD either.
Others bought the V for Quattro
Others bought the T for turbo
Others bought the T for its cheapness.

Given that the TTS will by all account be more than a V, i dont see how it will impact anything. 
I personally dont see how it can fit in the range.
26k for a T
29k for a V

28ks not going to happen, i wouldn't have though, 30k, how about 31k? 32k? what spec? 32k for a T with quattro and V spec is way over the top (4/5k more than the FWD), add MR, DSG and you're over 36k

Its going to be interesting.

I have driven the 20T, its just not for me. FWD is pointless for a car like this. Yes you can chip it and make it faster but that makes it worse. Not driven a chipped one i must add.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The UK TTS will cost at least 24K without VAT.

*P.S. how much % is VAT.*

Hans.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I am shure it will hit all of those who want a quick turbo engine + quatro - and I think there will be many of them.

What you get is a lighter car than the 3.2 thats uses less fuel, are quicker (both on the straights and the thru the curves) with more bhp and torque over a wider rpm band.

The only thing the 3.2 will have more of than the TTS is two cylinders and more weight. And the only ones that don't see that, must be those who allready owns a 3.2 :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

...blah..blah..blah...I think I'll stick with the cheaper V6! :wink:

I also have a strong feeling that Audi UK will package the TTS differently than the std 2.0 and 3.2. Could be seats or other options and price will be higher.

I bet I'm right!!

...again. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Some people just dont get that others simply DO NOT WANT A TURBO ENGINE. THEY WANT A V6 or even a V8.

Im starting to look towards BMW they know what they are doing, the audi crowd just think everything should be over turbo'd engines. I want a big CC engine like in the other coupes, the Z4s the 350z, caymans etc. That sound like real engines and have instant power.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Some people just dont get that others simply DO NOT WANT A TURBO ENGINE. THEY WANT A V6 or even a V8.
> 
> Im starting to look towards BMW they know what they are doing, the audi crowd just think everything should be over turbo'd engines. I want a big CC engine like in the other coupes, the Z4s the 350z, caymans etc. That sound like real engines and have instant power.


I thought BMW had just introduced their first turbo'd petrol engine in 25 odd years :wink:

Admittedly its not that high power for what it is just more something to add torque i guess

I reckon we will see more and more Makers going back to turbo's as the market wants bigger power and economy


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Some people just dont get that others simply DO NOT WANT A TURBO ENGINE. THEY WANT A V6 or even a V8.


I guess it's me you are reffering to? But can you see anywhere in my comments here that I dont get that there are someone here that don't want a turbo engine - but are more keen on many cylinders and more cc?

I know there are many of you. But my answere was to your comment about the TTS "Not sure it will hit anything".

I think you are wrong, because I think most people look more at overall performance than number of cylinders and cc. And I think the TTS will outperform the 3.2 in every way EXCEPT number of cylinders and cc.

So if the price is competitive with the 3.2, the 3.2 will only sell to those who DO NOT WANT A TURBO ENGINE - to use your words.....and no-one else..... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not really aimed at any one person.
Most people look at what they want not just one thing. ie a bhp number over x.

Its a fact all the other coupes are big engines as they feel better for it. in real terms you simply can not do 0-60 in 5.7 (3.2s number) every-time you pull out of the drive, or along the high street. its about the 'feel' of the car is it not?

BMW dont do Vs or small engined cars in the sports range, they are into straight 6s and they are very smooth and feel great to drive. Let ignore the external looks.

Im perplex by this constant 'we must have more bhp', 'bigger turbos' - 280ps in the 20 will still only be 0-60 in 5.6/5.5 based on the times for the abt 270/300 - wow, that's made a huge difference. I must have one.

If the TTS comes out and is externally different to the std car, that more likely to impress me and others into buying one. not the turbo engine that was slated in the S3.


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Some people just dont get that others simply DO NOT WANT A TURBO ENGINE. THEY WANT A V6 or even a V8.
> 
> Im starting to look towards BMW they know what they are doing, the audi crowd just think everything should be over turbo'd engines. I want a big CC engine like in the other coupes, the Z4s the 350z, caymans etc. That sound like real engines and have instant power.


Well its a matter of taste, but don't suggest BM dont do a whole stack of turbo based engines..They do, and if you look at the engine range across Audi and BM, they're actually almost identical in terms on NA / Turbo count


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Not really aimed at any one person.
> Most people look at what they want not just one thing. ie a bhp number over x.
> 
> Its a fact all the other coupes are big engines as they feel better for it. in real terms you simply can not do 0-60 in 5.7 (3.2s number) every-time you pull out of the drive, or along the high street. its about the 'feel' of the car is it not?
> ...


I do agree that it's very much about the "feel" of the car. And for me (pure personal feelings) a "lightweight sporty car" is best of with a quick but light turbo engine.

A "bigger" (but not neccesary "big") sporty coupe is best of with a larger 6 or 8 cylinder engine (like the A5) - where also comfort is more of an issue.

But thats just my opinion - and nothing more or less :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

T3 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Some people just dont get that others simply DO NOT WANT A TURBO ENGINE. THEY WANT A V6 or even a V8.
> ...


BMW have one turbo petrol engine - the 3.0 straight six found in the x35i.

Audi make one turbo petrol engine - the 2.0T, in a couple of power outputs.

It seems to me that Audi are concentrating on power for the masses with their 2.0T, while BMW is more image orientated - if you want power, you have to buy the bigger engines.

For me, the 2.0T is a fantastic engine. Having now done 10k in my 3.2, I'm getting a little bored that I have to rag the engine (other than off the line) to differentiate myself from others on the roads. Remap a 2.0 diesel (especially a BMW one), and other than a standing start, there is not that much in it this side of 100mph.

The both engines are great. But for me, my next car will either be a V8 N/A or a 6 with a turbo (petrol or diesel!), so that I have the max performance of a TT, but without all the effort.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

T3 said:


> Well its a matter of taste, but don't suggest BM dont do a whole stack of turbo based engines..They do, and if you look at the engine range across Audi and BM, they're actually almost identical in terms on NA / Turbo count


Remind me which one of BMWs 3.0 straight 6 engines from the Z4 is a 4 pot with a turbo? or its it the Z4M :roll:

Remind me which one of the BMWs 3 series is a 4pot with a turbo 6cyl 325? or the 6cyl 330? or the 6cyl 330D?
Or do you mean the 4cyl 170bhp diesel?

BMW do not do a whole stack of turbo engines.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> T3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well its a matter of taste, but don't suggest BM dont do a whole stack of turbo based engines..They do, and if you look at the engine range across Audi and BM, they're actually almost identical in terms on NA / Turbo count
> ...


I think he meant across the range, not limited to cylinders or fuel, less then VAG but still 4 or 5


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> T3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well its a matter of taste, but don't suggest BM dont do a whole stack of turbo based engines..They do, and if you look at the engine range across Audi and BM, they're actually almost identical in terms on NA / Turbo count
> ...


read tosh. Dont just react, like a diseased dog.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I did read, but it would appear you didnt. So which engine from the BMW range is a 4pot turbo?

The only coupes BMW do is the 3 series and the Z4. Arguably the 3 series is not in competition with the TT, more like the A5 but lets not split hairs.
Sorry if the question is too difficult for you to understand.

350z - no turbo
Cayman - no turbo
RX8 - lets skip what that is since its so different. But i do like the word Wankel.

TT is a coupe. If you compare the TT to hot hatches then yes, they all have the same type of engines. but that's the problem - its not supposed to be a hot hatch, if it is then they are charging 10k too much for it. But thats another problem.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> RX8 - lets skip what that is since its so different. But i do like the word Wankel.


That made me :lol:


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I did read, but it would appear you didnt. So which engine from the BMW range is a 4pot turbo?
> 
> The only coupes BMW do is the 3 series and the Z4. Arguably the 3 series is not in competition with the TT, more like the A5 but lets not split hairs.
> Sorry if the question is too difficult for you to understand.
> ...


tosh tosh...
As someone else correctly stated, I was referring to across the range.
not cylinder count, nor petrol or diesel, as your comment insinuated that BM we'rent doing turbos as much as Audi, and hence "know what they're doing"

my post clearly said "engine range across Audi and BM"

No "misinterpretation" could have been foreseen.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

The only 4 pot turbo in is in the Mini Cooper S if you want to be pedantic about it, otherwise BMW do the 135i and 335i both have 6pot turbo engines and both are coupes.

IMO Audi need to put a 2.5 Turbo 5 pot in the TT with 300 bhp, Quattro and no back seats


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> BMW dont do Vs or small engined cars in the sports range, they are into straight 6s and they are very smooth and feel great to drive. Let ignore the external looks.


BMW Z4 Sport

2.0i Sport * Â£26,590 Petrol 23% 1995cc Yes 37.7 mpg 8.2
2.5i Sport * Â£28,625 Petrol 26% (27%) 2494cc Yes 34.4 (33.6) mpg 7.1 (7.7)
2.5si Sport * Â£31,140 Petrol 27% (30%) 2494cc No 33.6 (31.4) mpg 6.5 (6.9)
3.0si Sport * Â£34,630 Petrol 28% (30%) 2996cc Yes 32.8 (31.4) mpg 5.7 (6.0)

They do offer a 4 cylinder base model.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Nick225TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > BMW dont do Vs or small engined cars in the sports range, they are into straight 6s and they are very smooth and feel great to drive. Let ignore the external looks.
> ...


The roadster is a girl's car, not a sports car. :wink:

Whether or not a 4-pot managed to sneak into the sports range, BMW do make much better engines than Audi. And they have to, when you have cars that look like that (especially the interiors)! Having said that, the only one with not so great engines is the Z4. Perhaps because it looks so good compared to the others.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Nick225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


TT is so macho eh. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nick225TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > BMW dont do Vs or small engined cars in the sports range, they are into straight 6s and they are very smooth and feel great to drive. Let ignore the external looks.
> ...


Not the coupe though, which is what he was talking about.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I ignored the 20 150bhp as its, well, i ignored it - yes its a 4pot - not sure its turbo'd though. Happy to be wrong.
2.5 i missed, but from memory its also a straight 6 and only in the roadster, i did say coupe - but fair cop.

335D, it has to be the best engine around at the moment. Stunning leap forward for diesels.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/news.php?articlelist=25

If you even have a passing interest in the Audi TT, you should follow coverage of the Detriot Motorshow, January 2008!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I ignored the 20 150bhp as its, well, i ignored it - yes its a 4pot - not sure its turbo'd though. Happy to be wrong.
> 2.5 i missed, but from memory its also a straight 6 and only in the roadster, i did say coupe - but fair cop.
> 
> 335D, it has to be the best engine around at the moment. Stunning leap forward for diesels.


You're right, both variants of the 2.5 and 3.0 engines are straight six, the only 4-pot being the 2.0 and it is not turbo. Also, only the roadster gets the 2.0, both 2.5 and 3.0i engines. The coupe gets only the 3.0si.

And the jewel in the crown is the 3.2M engine in the Roadster and Coupe M... Sweeeeeet... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Nick225TT said:
> ...


No, which is why it has a 2.0 4-pot.  :lol:


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

This Tosh seems a bit of tit.

People who buy the 2wd turbo version cant afford 3.2V6 :lol:

My dilema is this:

I can afford either model, but have read in almost all reviews that the 2.0T is a more agile engine, and performance difference to the 3.2 can hardly be felt, and unless its wet, the 2wd system is good at getting the power down.

Main Pro is the sound off the V6......hmm not quite enough to sell it :roll:

I am torn between the above models, the potential new higher powered 2.0T version or the Z4 M Coupe

HELP!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

tiTTy said:


> This Tosh seems a bit of tit.
> 
> People who buy the 2wd turbo version cant afford 3.2V6 :lol:
> 
> ...


Go test drive them and see!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tiTTy said:


> This Tosh seems a bit of tit.
> 
> People who buy the 2wd turbo version cant afford 3.2V6 :lol:


Hold on, its a fact COST has a massive impact or influence on the purchase of the car you buy. To suggest otherwise is plain dumb.

The mags you so covert also say the 1.4 Golf is the best in the range for that model - Does it mean its best for everyone? What is the best - do you have a list of criteria that it must meet and we can all measure against? Mags look at overall package, not what has the biggest engine, brightest seats or most nobs queuing up to buy.

This forum is become wanker by the day.
Im to the point of hating the TT and the people that drive it, such crap.

Im off to be ill again, much more fun. :?


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

> Im to the point of hating the TT and the people that drive it, such crap.


And yet you spend time and post a huge amount on a TT forum. Weird.

Anyway, I have read that the Mags say that there is little between the engine, and funnily enough alot of guys on here that have driven both agree.

Dont get me wrong, I am still considering the 3.2, but I do think a test drive is the way to, as suggested above


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

tiTTy said:


> > Anyway, I have read that the Mags say that there is little between the engine, and funnily enough alot of guys on here that have driven both agree.
> >
> > Dont get me wrong, I am still considering the 3.2, but I do think a test drive is the way to, as suggested above


I dont think you should say anything until you've tried them yourself.
I drove the 2.0 yesterday just to check it out having driven a 3.2 (Auto) and it feels like a completely different car. I wont start another argument about the pros and cons but the 2.0 version is not for me. But it also depends on what you drive now and I have an R32.

Let's hear what you think afterwards.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> tiTTy said:
> 
> 
> > This Tosh seems a bit of tit.
> ...


Haha, Tosh i was there half a year ago. :lol: :wink:

It will never change.
TT driver's are cleaner's and posers....nothing more , nothing less.
There are a few serious people on the this forum who enjoy driving the car.......i said driving....
All the other's are hairsdresses's, gay, or macho's.

I've heard the MK3 will have larger window's....because many owner's complained that they are difficult to recognize in the car.
I still think it's a nice car, but if i could turn back the time i din't bought it.
Audi can't get rid of the Gay-imago from the TT...

At last.... i'm glad i bought the 2.0 because it's easyer to sell over here in the Netherlands.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

There was one smart fellow on this forum....

That was "TT-Law".....he solded his car a fiew months after he recieved it, and bought a S3.
I think he could look in the future, and saw this all coming....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello Group....

Hello i'm Rob....
I Drive a Audi TT -MK2.....
And i'm gay....

Next one please.... introduce yourselve...
Maybe we can work as a group on this problem, just like the AA-groups.....


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

My name's Bryn and i'm an alcoholic, ... shit, sorry wrong group


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Bryn said:


> My name's Bryn and i'm an alcoholic, ... shit, sorry wrong group


Hello Bryn, welcome...


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Bryn said:


> My name's Bryn and i'm an alcoholic, ... shit, sorry wrong group












Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Bryn said:


> My name's Bryn and i'm an alcoholic, ... shit, sorry wrong group


Do you drink when you are driving the Mk2 are only when you read the forum?

I think we all end drinking lot's off alcohol ......when we stay reading all these crap thread's... :wink:


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

If you were a Brit you would be what is commonly known as a winging Pom. [smiley=clown.gif]

Get over it or get on with it.

Why don't you just buy an S3 as well and f*ck off. :lol:

Phil



Rebel said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > My name's Bryn and i'm an alcoholic, ... shit, sorry wrong group
> ...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello Philbur......welcome in the group... 
Don't be a shame, we all drive MK2's and we all drink alcohol.......and we all like wearing womanclothes.....so no big deal


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

p.s. some joine the forum, because they like the car....
I bought the car, because i like the forum....

Lot's off handsome guy's over here


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

What you do in the privacy of you own home is your business but projecting you sexual preferences (the wearing womenâ€™s clothing, tut tut) onto the rest of the members of this forum once again shows that you never let facts get in way of your opinions.



Rebel said:


> Hello Philbur......welcome in the group...
> Don't be a shame, we all drive MK2's and we all drink alcohol and we all like wearing womanclothes so no big deal


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Philbur i'm not a shame that i drive a TT...
You still feel a little hasitate.....don't be afraid, just "come out"...
You are save here, we are all TT owner's, you can talk abouth you're problem's...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

First Ruud Gullit and now Rebel ,they are both wonky


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Wallsendmag ! Welcome in the group...

Pleas introduce yourselve to the group...
Don't feel a-shame, we all have the samen strange feelings....that's why we here on the MK2 forum....

:wink:

p.s Gullit was a great player and coach..... 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Hi Wallsendmag ! Welcome in the group...
> 
> Pleas introduce yourselve to the group...
> Don't feel a-shame, we all have the samen strange feelings....that's why we here on the MK2 forum....
> ...


Hi my name is Andrew and I'm a toonaholic 
ps Guillit was Sh**e as a coach canny player though


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

This is boringly unfunny and a bit childish. The more you continue the dummer you look.



Rebel said:


> Philbur i'm not a shame that i drive a TT...
> You still feel a little hasitate.....don't be afraid, just "come out"...
> You are save here, we are all TT owner's, you can talk abouth you're problem's...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Are you drinking again Philbur?

Come on, tell us......we can help you...we all have the same problem.......called the Audi TT MK2....

Shall i give you a big hug ?


----------

